# Cherry wine recipe using juice?



## slopenutz (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone have a good recipe for cherry wine using juice?


----------



## zember311 (Oct 21, 2009)

* Bookmark *


----------



## htbw (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't tried cherry but it really shouldn't be all that different from any fruit wine. Ad whatever you use for a sugar until you reach your desired specific gravity. I'm thinking it would taste great and have put aside some just to get 'er done at some point.
Due to the lack of acid, you may want to add some citric acid to the mix, either that or use some sour cherries as well.


Once I figure something out, I will put it on my blog at Fermented Fruits - Wine and Mead recipe's


----------



## boozinsusan (Jan 20, 2010)

htbw said:


> I haven't tried cherry but it really shouldn't be all that different from any fruit wine. Ad whatever you use for a sugar until you reach your desired specific gravity. I'm thinking it would taste great and have put aside some just to get 'er done at some point.
> Due to the lack of acid, you may want to add some citric acid to the mix, either that or use some sour cherries as well.
> 
> 
> Once I figure something out, I will put it on my blog at Fermented Fruits - Wine and Mead recipe's




Hi htbw:
I just went to your blog, and thought it interesting. But I wondered when looking at your recipes how many gallons they will make - I am thinking they are 1 gallon recipes? Might be a good idea to add that to the recipe.


----------

